# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  चुटकियों में कम वजन नहीं होता

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं कि आज मोटापा अधिकांश लोगों के लिए मुसीबत बनता जा रहा हैं। ऐसे में हर कोई जल्द से जल्द अपना वजन घटाना चाहता हैं लेकिन वज़न घटाना इतना आसान काम भी नहीं। वजन घटाने के लिए एक पूरी कार्यप्रणाली से गुजरना पड़ता है, जिससे आप फिट तो रह ही सकें साथ ही अपना वजन भी कम कर स

----------


## Krishna

यदि आपका वजन बढ़ने लगता है तो जरूरी है कि आप पहले अपने खान-पान पर ध्यान दें लेकिन अगर ऐसा संभव नहीं हो पा रहा है तो आप डायटिशियन से मिल सकते हैं। अगर आप चाहते हैं कि आपका वजन चुटकियों में कम हो जाएं तो अच्छा होगा कि आप इस बात को भूल जाएं। आइए आपको बताते हैं वजन कम करने के कुछ सरल टिप्स।

----------


## Krishna

वर्किंग लोगों और घर में रहने वाले लोगों के खान पान की आदतें अलग-अलग होती है जहां वर्किंग लोगों को अधिक कैलोरी की आवश्यकता पड़ती है, वहीं घरेलू लोगों को कम कैलोरी की।


वज़न कम करना चाहते हैं, तो प्रतिदिन व्यायाम करें। व्यायाम करने से अतिरिक्त कैलोरी खुद-ब-खुद कम हो जाती है।


वसायुक्ता, मीठी चीजें, हाई कैलोरी और तैलीय खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन कम करें ये सभी पदार्थ आपका वजन बढ़ाते हैं।


अधिक मात्रा में फल और सब्जियों का सेवन करें और डेयरी पदार्थों का सेवन कम करें साथ ही टोंड दूध का प्रयोग करें।


हाई कैलोरी वाले मछली, अंडे, मीट,रोस्टेड भोजन इत्यादि न लें।

----------


## Krishna

......................................

----------


## Krishna

खाना एक बार में बहुत सारा खाने के बजाय बीच-बीच में खाते रहें और एक बार में कम खाना खाएं और धीरे-धीरे चबा-चबा कर खाएं।
वजन घटाने के लिए किसी दवाई से या ऐसे भ्रामक उपायों से बचें जो जल्दी वजन घटाने का वायदा करते हैं।


हमेशा स्वस्थ और स्लिम नजर आने के लिए रात को पूरी नींद लेना भी बेहद जरूरी है। यदि आपके शरीर को रोज सात-आठ घंटे का आराम नहीं मिलता, तो आपकी बॉडी में सिरोटोनिन और डोपामिन की दोबारा आपूर्ति नहीं हो पाती।
यदि आप लगातार मोटे हो रहे हैं या फिर आपको अपना वजन बढ़ा हुआ महसूस हो रहा है तो आपको डायटिशियन से मिलकर अपना डाइट चार्ट बनवाना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

अब तो आप जान ही गए होंगे कि वजन को चुटकियों में कम नहीं किया जा सकता। यह तो सभी जानते है वजन बढ़ने का कारण शरीर में बढ़ी अतिरिक्त चर्बी है जिसको कुछ ही घंटो या मिनटों में कम करना आसान नहीं। बल्कि इसके लिए आपको थोड़े से प्रयास और दृढ़ संकल्प की जरूरत हैं। तभी आप स्वस्थ-फिट और स्लिम-ट्रीम रह सकते हैं।

----------

